# كيفية صناعة الزيوت المعدنيه



## دريد اسماعيل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو المساعده في اعطائي تفاصيل عن صناعة الزيوت المعدنيه ابتداءا من العمليات التي يتم بواستها
التصنيع والاضافات التي يتم بواسطتها تحسين البيس اويل
مع الشكر:81:


----------



## عثمان الراوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

Synthetics, Mineral Oils, and Bio-Based Lubricants (Chemical Industries) 
by *Leslie R. Rudnick *​ 




 
http://ifile.it/zc5vwt/ebook.synthetics__mineral_oils__and_bio-based_lubricants.rar​


----------



## rozaia (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مامعنى كلمة زيوت معدنية؟


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أود أن اشارك بهذه المساعدة البسيطة 
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Mineral oil or liquid petroleum is a by-product in the distillation of petroleum to produce gasoline and other petroleum based products from crude oil. It is a transparent, colorless oil composed mainly of alkanes (typically 15 to 40 carbons)[1] and cyclic paraffins, related to white petrolatum. It has a density of around 0.8 g/cm3.[2] Mineral oil is a substance of relatively low value, and it is produced in very large quantities. Mineral oil is available in light and heavy grades, and can often be found in drug stores.

In the late 1800s, the term "mineral oil" or "rock oil" was first used to describe the petroleum hydrocarbons and associated products that were produced from wells that tapped underground reservoirs. The term differentiated petroleum hydrocarbons produced from underground sources from other common oil sources at the time such as "palm" oil or "whale" oil. In today's petroleum exploration and production (E&P) business, the phrase "mineral oil" is most often used in legal documents to define and encompass all of the liquid hydrocarbon and gaseous products produced from wells drilled into underground petroleum-bearing reservoirs.


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

There are three basic classes of refined mineral oils:

There are three basic classes of refined mineral oils:
paraffinic oils, based on _n_-alkanes
naphthenic oils, based on cycloalkanes
aromatic oils, based on aromatic hydrocarbons (not to be confused with essential oils)
paraffinic oils, based on _n_-alkanes 
naphthenic oils, based on cycloalkanes
aromatic oils, based on aromatic hydrocarbons (not to be confused with essential oils)


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

The broad range of applications for mineral oil has resulted in an equally expansive list of application-specific names and trade brands. Other names for mineral oil include:

Adepsine oil
Albolene
Cable oil
Baby Oil
Drakeol
Electrical Insulating Oil
Heat-treating oil
Hydraulic oil
Lignite oil
Liquid paraffin
Mineral Seal Oil
Paraffin oil
Petrolatum
Petroleum, liquid
White oil


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

عرف الإنسان النفط من قديم الزمان، فلقد كان معروفاً عند سكان بلاد الرافدين ومصر وسوريا والهند واليونان وبروسيا وإيطاليا. وكانت له أسماء مختلفة فأطلق عليه الأوروبيون اسم (نفثا) والرومان (باكورا) والانجليز ( الزيت المعدني) والصينيون ( ايفي – يو) وقدماء الرومان والإغريق بتروليوم أو الراتنج الصخري.
وقد وضع الجغرافي العربي المسعودي عام 950 م قائمة بمنابع النفط في شبه جزيرة أبشرون.
وكان النفط في الأزمنة القديمة يستخدم للإضاءة وكمادة رابطة وعازلة في البناء وفي الأغراض الحربية وغيرها. ويوجد في المخطوطات القديمة للطبيب الإغريقي هيبوقراط والروماني فيتروفي عدد كبير من وصفات الأدوية ويدخل النفط في تركيبها.
ولم يكن النفط يستخدم في تلك الأزمنة بالمفهوم الحديث بل كان يجمع في أماكن خروجه إلى سطح الأرض. وظهرت فيما بعد مع اتساع نطاق استخدامه طريقة الاستخراج بالحفر ثم طريقة الاستخراج البئري.
وأصبح للنفط في السنوات الأخيرة قاعدة لصناعة كبيرة متعددة الأشكال هي صناعة البتروكيماويات التي تنتج كمية ضخمة من المواد الثمينة مثل الكحولات الصناعية والكاوشوك والبلاستيك والأقمشة الصناعية والأسمدة والمبيدات وغيرها.
وبالرغم من أن الزيوت أوصي باستعمالها كمبيدات حشرية في وقت مبكر من الزمان (منذ عام 1763) إلا أن استعمالاتها كانت محدودة حتى عرفت جيداً خلال القرن التاسع عشر، فقد استعمل في البداية كل من النفط والكيروسين بطريقة بدائية ووجد أن هذه المركبات سامة جداً للحشرات باستعمالها رشاً على سطح الماء لقتل يرقات البعوض. كما استعملت مستحلبات الزيوت لتطهير المخازن من الحشرات الضارة بالحبوب المخزنة.
ووجد أن هذه المركبات سامة جداً للحشرات، إلا أنها كانت ضارة أيضاً للنباتات حيث تسببت في قتلها، وتلت هذه الخطوة في الاستعمال أن فكر الإنسان في خلط الكيروسين بالماء ميكانيكياً، ولكن لم تكن هذه المخاليط ثابتة وتسببت في إتلاف الأوراق الخضراء. إلى أن نجح العلماء في تلافي الضرر باستعمال الزيوت باستحلابها في الماء.
وأول المستحلبات التي استعملت كان في عام 1870 وفي عام 1874 أمكن التوصل إلى مستحضر ناجح من الكيروسين والصابون والماء. وفي عام 1904 عرض أول مستحلب زيتي في الأسواق لتداوله تجارياً.
وفي عام 1923 وجد أن المستحلبات المصنوعة من زيوت التشحيم لها تأثير فعال جداً ضد بعض الحشرات القشرية. وفي عام 1930 أثبتت الأبحاث أن بعض الزيوت النقية عالية (الزيوت البيضاء white oils) والخالية من الايدركربونات غير المشبعة يمكن استعمالها بأمان على أوراق النباتات.
*التركيب النباتي: *

البترول عبارة عن مخلوط مركب من فحوم هيدروجينية غازية – سائلة – وصلبة إلى جانب مئات الفحوم الهيدروجينية التي لايمكن عدها والتي يتركب منها البترول ويوجد مركبات عديدة من الأيدروجين والكربون تحتوي أكسجين – آزوت – فوسفور – أو كبريت. ويوجد أربع أنواع لتركيبات الفحوم الهيدروجينية في منتجات البترول وهي:
*1- مركبات اليفاتية: *

(تركيبات مفتوحة) وتشمل نوعين هما:
أ‌- مركبات أليفاتية من السلسلة البارافينية. وتشمل تركيبات سلسلة مستقيمة ومتفرعة مشبعة مثل (ميتان ، ايتان ، بيوتان) ويعتبر البترول المصدر الرئيسي لأبسط سلاسل المركبات العضوية ثنائية العصر التي يشكلها الكربون مع الهيدروجين والتي تحوي على روابط مشتركة بسيطة تعرف باسم الفحوم الهيدروجينية المشبعة أو البرافينات. وأبسطها الميتان ذو الصيغة CH4 حيث تشبع بالهيدروجين جميع تكافآت الكربون بروابط مشتركة. 
والحدود الأدنى من سلسلة أقران البارافينات غازات عديمة اللون في الدرجة العادية من الحرارة وهي الميتان ، الايتان، بروبان، بيوتان. أما الحدود المحصورة بين البنتان والهبتاديكان فهي سوائل عديمة اللون ، والحدود الباقية أجسام صلبة عديمة اللون. وهي قليلة الرائحة.
تزداد درجة غليان كل حد نظامي عن سابقه المباشر والذي يزيد عنه بزمرة ميثلين بمقدار 10% ، كما تزداد درجة الانصهار واللزوجة تدريجياً من حد إلى آخر بشكل مماثل لدرجة الغليان. لها فعالية فيزيولوجية ضعيفة ولجميع البارافينات كثافة أصغر من الواحد.
ولقد نحت الاسم برافين من كلمتين لاتينيتين Parum ومعناها قليل و affinis ومعناها فعالية أي (قلة الفعالية) وقد سميت البارافينات كذلك لقلة فعاليتها الظاهرة، ونقول ظاهرة لأنه قد برهن في السنوات الأخيرة على أن البارافينات مركبات فعالة إذا كانت في شروط ملائمة.
ب‌-مركبات الأوليفين والأسيتيلين: وهي مركبات أليفاتية (غير مشبعة) تتميز بوجود رابطة مزدوجة بين ذرتي الكربون في حالة الأوليفين وكذلك رابطة ثلاثية بين ذرتي الكربون في حالة الأستيلين وهي مركبات غير مشبعة.
وتعتبر نواتج تكسير البترول أهم مصدر صناعي للفحوم الهيدروجينية المفتوحة غير المشبعة التي تحوي على رابطة مضاعفة أو أكثر والتي تدعى بالأوليفينات وأبسطها الأتيلين ذو الصيغة C2H4 وتشبه الأوليفينات في خواصها الفيزيائية البارافينات. وهي عديمة اللون والرائحة عندما تكون نقية. تغلي في درجات حرارة أعلى قليلاً من درجة الفحوم الهيدروجينية المشبعة التي لها نفس العدد من ذرات الكربون وذات التركيب المشابه.
وهي أكثر سمية من البارافينات. كنتيجة للقاعدة العامة القائلة أن المركبات غير المشبعة أكثر سمية من المركبات المشبعة القرينة.
وتعتبر الأوليفينات أشد فعالية من البارافينات التي تحتاج كي تتم فيها تفاعلات التبادل الفاصمة للرابطة كربون هيدروجين إلى درجات الحرارة المرتفعة أو إلى الضوء المنشط. فالأوليفينات سريعة التأثر بعدد كبير من الكواشف بسبب نقطة الضعف في جزئيتها ألا وهي الرابطة المضاعفة كربون كربون =C=C= والتي تتسمها بعدم الإشعاع فيرتكز هجوم الكاشف عليها ويتسبب عن التفاعل قدرة حرارية.
بينما الأستيلين يحتوي على الزمرة الوظيفية –C=C- المعروفة باسم الرابطة الأستيلينية حيث ترتبط ذرتا الكربون في الزمرة الوظيفية بثلاثة أزواج من الإلكترونات المشتركة.
*2- مركبات أروماتي (حلقية) وتشمل نوعين من التركيبات هما:*

أ‌- مركبات نافثينية : ذات تركيبات حلقية مشبعة منها نفثينات خماسية مثل البنتان الحلقي ومنها سداسية مثل الهكسان الحلقي (سيكلوهكسان) وتسمى البارافينات الحلقية.
وخواص المركبات النافثينية تشبه خواص البارافينات المشبعة المفتوحة السلسلة في الخواص الفيزيائية إلا أنها تختلف عنها في نقطتين وهما أن للبرافين الحلقي درجة غليان أعلى وكثافة أكبر من البارافين ذي السلسلة المفتوحة الذي يحتوي على نفس الكمية من الكربون. ويؤدي زيادة هذه المركبات في الزيت إلى زيادة لزوجته.
ب‌-مركبات حلقية من سلسلة البنزين ذات تركيبات تحتوي على حلقة غير مشبعة مثل البنزين والنفثالين والتولوين وتوجد منها أحادية الحلقة وثنائية الحلقة كما يوجد الزايلين.

والجدول الآتي يبين التركيب الكيماوي لأنواع زيت الرش:


منقول للامانة من موقع 
http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/agri/Zeyout_Madanieah.htm​


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

Lube Oil: Additives 

Below is a list of the most commonly found additives in lubricating oil. 

Detergents 

Detergents serve to hold the acid-neutralising compounds in solution in the oil. They are usually alkaline and react with the strong acids (sulphuric and nitric) which form during the combustion of the fuel and which would cause corrosion to the engine internals if left unchecked. Neutral detergents are also used to impart anti-corrosion, anti-wear and even extreme pressure properties to an oil. 

Overbased detergents are salts of alkaline earth metals such as calcium and magnesium that contain more alkaline metal than is required for their manufacture. They thus have both a good detergent property and an excellent ability to neutralise strong acids. 

Dispersants 

Dispersants keep soot and combustion products in suspension in the body of the oil charge and therefore prevent deposition as sludge or lacquer. 

These dispersants become depleted with time; one important reason for regular oil changes in heavily contaminated systems.


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

Antioxidants 

Antioxidants delay or inhibit the processes of decomposition that occur naturally in lubricants as they 'age' or oxidise in the presence of air. These oxidation processes give rise to formation of gums, lacquers and sludge resulting in an increase in acidity and viscosity. Excessive oxidation is a common reason for condemning a lubricant, usually because acidity and/or viscosity have exceeded the permissible limits. 

Some antioxidants also function at temperatures above about 100°C by de-activating metal surfaces. ZDTP is an example of this. 

Anti-Foam Additives 

Substances that prevent foaming. Air entrapment in lubricating oil can cause oil starvation due to the presence of air bubbles at the contacting surfaces. This may lead to catastrophic failure of moving components. It is of particular importance for gear box systems where airation is often severe during normal running conditions.


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

Pour Point Depressants 

Mineral oils, especially the higher viscosity and less refined ones, contain paraffin waxes that start crystallising at low temperatures. This process rapidly increases the viscosity of the oil and leads to faster crystallisation as the temperature decreases further. Pour point depressants prevent this rapid viscosity increase, usually by preventing agglomeration of the initial wax crystals that form. 

Anti-Wear and Extreme Pressure Additives 

Both types reduce wear of contacting surfaces. This is attributed to reactions on the contacting surfaces in the presence of the additive. The most common anti-wear additives are zinc and phosphorus-based, although other chemicals have been tried. 

Extreme pressure (EP) additives perform their task in a similar manner and are commonly made from varying proportions of chemically bound sulphur and phosphorus. They bind with exposed metal surfaces to form low rupture strength films that limit damage from micro-seizure if the oil film ruptures. 

Sulphur in fuel provides a similar protective function for fuel injection components.


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

Polymer Thickeners 

These additives are used if the viscosity characteristic of an oil at different temperatures needs to be altered. Multigrade oils, with few exceptions, contain polymers to thicken a monograde oil of a lighter grade and give it multigrade properties, i.e. they are able to function better at much lower temperatures whilst retaining their high temperature characteristics. Some authorities stipulate the use of multigrade oils in emergency equipment due to their excellent viscosity/temperature characteristics. This type of additive is also used in some hydraulic oils to adjust the viscosity/temperature characteristics. 

Corrosion Protection 

Included to protect vulnerable metal surfaces from atmospheric corrosion, especially when machinery is idle or during overhaul. 

Also include alkaline materials to neutralise strong acids as they are formed during combustion. This group of materials also provide detergency.


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (23 مايو 2009)

خواص اضافات تحسين خواص زيوت التزييت 
على الرابط 
http://www.kittiwake.com/Default.aspx/Page/KB/KB/168


----------



## oile (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تعلم صناعة
الاصناف التالية من الشحم المعدني
1- الشحم نمرة 3 متعدد الاستخدامات من النوع الممتاز
2- الشحم الحراري الذي يتحمل ضغط عالي
2- الشحم الحراري المتفوق الذي يتحمل حرارة تصل الى /1300/ درجة مئوية و هو من الشحم الاول في العالم
4- الشحم الليثيومي المقاوم للماء و الاكسدة و العوامل الجوية
5- الشحم المائي الذي يتحمل ملوحة ماء البحار مخصص لقوارب الصيد و معدات النقل البحري الثقيل
6- شحم ماكينات النسيج و معدات الطباعة يمتاز بأنه لا يترك اثر على الورق او الانسجة مصنوع من مواد خاصة
7- الشحم الغذائي شحم مصنوع من مواد عضوية و زيوت غذائية صحية غير ضار بمنتجات الغذاء و الادوية
8- الشحم الغرافيتي الاسود و الابيض خاص للجهد الشاق و المعدات التي تعمل بظروف عمل شاقة جدا
9- شحم زيرو شبه سائل للبرينغ / مسدس التشحيم / سلاسة - جودة - عمر طويل لا يتأثر بالعوامل الجوية 
كل هذه الاصناف من الشحوم يتم صنعها على البارد بدون حرارة بدون كالسيوم بدون دهون حيوانات
كما ان شركتنا تقوم الان بفتح باب التسجيل في دورات لتعليم تحويل الديزل / المازوت / الى انواع متعددة من الزيوت الجيدة
الفلاش بوينت خاصته تصل الى /260/ درجة مئوية
كما يتعلم الطالب صناعة محسنات اللزوجة - الاضافات المتفوقة للزيوت المعدنية و زيوت المحركات الصناعية
و في الدورة ايضا قسم لتعليم صناعة زيت الفرامل - ماء الرادياتير - مانع التجمد - منظف الزجاج
للتواصل و الاستفسار المهندس علي خربوطلي هاتف /00963945109584/ 00963945147665/


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الموضوع الشيق لكن يحتاج الى التصنيف ونسيتم ذكر خواصه الفيزياويه واناع الايستر والامينو المصنع


----------



## pure2008 (13 فبراير 2010)

لا أستطيع التنزيل من على هذا الموقع برجاء الرفع على موقع آخر---- مع الشكر




عثمان الراوي قال:


> synthetics, mineral oils, and bio-based lubricants (chemical industries)
> 
> by *leslie r. Rudnick *​
> 
> ...


----------



## najatyousuf (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جمبعا وجزاكم خير لما تقدمون من معلومات قيمة


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

من امثلة الزيوت المعدنية هي زيت البرافين


----------

